# c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd:missing



## Andy Brooks (Feb 1, 2002)

i m tryimg to reinstall windows 98 everything was going well until i got following error 
Windows protection error you need the restart your computer 
c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd:missing unable to load 

is there any thing can be done any help will be appreciated i m very new in this subject please be simple as much as possible
All the best


----------



## Andy Brooks (Feb 1, 2002)

1 more thing when i start the installation scandisk checked the following drivers 
drive c had no errors
drive d had no errors 

but it didnt check the drive a ??? Is it normal ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Andy Brooks,

There is a downloadable "patch" available to correct the protection error you are now getting.

http://www.aro.csupomona.edu/cesari/vmm32vxd/

DS


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is there a Umax or Genius scanner on the system? And can you boot in safe mode?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q191874

Windows just checks the hard disk before reinstalls.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

In addition to *Dark Star's* link there's also this info
Q191874 - ErrMsg: VMM32.VXD: Missing/Unable to Load
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q191/8/74.ASP

and if it's not related to a scanner then perhaps
Error Message When You Start Windows: The Following File is Missing or Corrupted: C:Windows\System\VMM32.vxd (Q311188)
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q311/1/88.ASP

---- Edit -------
Rog is quick


----------



## Andy Brooks (Feb 1, 2002)

first thanx for the replies 
then there is no scanner or any other thing it s a compaq presario 1625 laptop when i tried to boot on safe mode it says 
unable to install jave packages from 
C:\WINDOWS\JAWA\CLASSES\XMLDS04.CAB.
acces is denied


----------



## Andy Brooks (Feb 1, 2002)

i dont know how come but now i m in safe mode and i dont want to do anything unless you say so-if something has to be done here please let me know


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Ain't bu**ered installs fun. I'll assume typo's such as JAWA instead fo JAVA are yours and not the installer's?

First thing to try is shutdown and reboot. This one sometimes fixes itself.

Next thing to try is to locate java.inf on the CD and right click it to choose install. (you should update the javaVM from microsoft after this.

See Q185614 - Java Package Manager Message During Windows 98 Setup
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q185/6/14.ASP

If this is 98 first edition - make sure you put the y2k fixes on and SP1.

another option is to find a download of JavaVM at M$ and run this - or run the iesetup.exe from the download dir (C:\Windows Update Setup Files)- if you have downloaded IE5 to your HD.


----------



## Andy Brooks (Feb 1, 2002)

yes this is first edition -i made a boot disk from 98 second adition from my desktop i hope make no difference
- and i ll try what you are saying and i ll let you know
thanx for the all replies


----------

